# Picture of Mv Argobeam



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello everybody,
I am researching the Tug SALVEDA and her salvage jobs one ship that has come up is the Mv Argobeam I wonder if anyone can help with a picture of the ship. other names - 1945-46 EMPIRE CALSHOT. 46-52. DERRYCUNIHY. 52-55 ARGOBEAM. 55-60 PARKGATE. 60-68 PANAGOS. Thanks - Allan.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

There is a Parkgate  HERE 

No way to tell if it`s the right one.


----------



## vic pitcher (Oct 20, 2004)

clevewyn said:


> There is a Parkgate  HERE
> 
> No way to tell if it`s the right one.


I can confirm that that is definitely the ex-Argobeam (A. Lusi Ltd, London)
built at Burntisland as Empire Calshot, then McCowan & Gross's Derrycunihy, then Argobeam

There was an excellent Skyfoto of Argobeam that i saw in Sea Breezes shortly after her near-foundering in the Western Ocean in 1954, I think.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I sailed on one of the same companies ships, the SS Argodon,London Greek when I sailed on her. Three legged up and down steam engine with oiled fired boilers. Was an Ex Fort,Empire,or Park boat. A rust bucket of a ship.

John.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Just checked the records of this old ship,she was a Fort Boat built in 1943.


Fort Nakasley
NS
Inglis
6
1943 FORT NAKASLEY, MOWT (J & J. Denholm Ltd), London
1950 ARGODON, Meadowside Shipping Co (A. Lusi Ltd), London
1956 UNION METROPOLE, International Union Lines, Monrovia.
1961 China Union Lines Ltd, Kaohsiung.
1967 Scrapped Kaohsiung.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Here is some data on the Empire Calshot.

Call 7067 433 56 13 1944 MOWT managed by G
Calshot 7133 427 57 04 1945 1945 MOWT managed by H.Hogarth & Sons.
1945 DERRYCUNIHY, McCowen & Gross Ltd, London.
1952 ARGOBEAM, Argobeam Shipping Co (A.Lusi Ltd), London.
1955 PARKGATE, Turnbull, Scott & Co, London
1960 PANAGOS, Patlem Cia Nav, Panama. Lebanese flag.
1968 scrapped Shanghai.


----------



## allan besant (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the photo and the ifo lads much appreciated Allan.


----------



## Rozzer (Feb 7, 2006)

*Salveda*

Can anyone assist please with the fate of the Salveda - date, breakers name etc please?

Yours aye

Rozzer


----------

